# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  Εκτυπωση σε ριζόχαρτο

## CITRO

Εκτύπωση σε ριζόχαρτο κάνουν μόνο οι εκτυπωτέσ leizer?Έχω έναν hπ j6410.Μπορώ να μετατρέψω ένα αρχείο geber σε κατι αλλο ώστε να πάω σε ένα φοτοτυπά να μπορέι να το διαβάσει να μου εκτυπώσει την πλακέτα σε ριζόχαρτο?

----------


## burgmanAN650

Εγώ τυπώνω και σε inkjet (Canon) σε ριζόχαρτα.
Εναλλακτικά , μπορείς να εγκαταστήσεις έναν driver υπάρχουν αρκετοί free στο διαδίκτυο που να τυπώνει αρχεία PDF. Τα  PDF αρχεία τα τυπώνουν όλα τα φωτοτυπάδικα.

----------


## CITRO

Δηλαδη να μετατρέπει τα geber  απο το σχεδιαστικο μου kicad σε pdf?Αυτο λεσ?

----------


## tasosmos

Μπορουν να εκτυπωσουν κι οι inkjet, απλα χρειαζεται μετριου βαρους ριζοχαρτο.
Το ελαφρυ το μασαει και στο βαρυ δεν καθεται καθολου πανω το μελανι.

Παντως μην περιμενεις αριστη ποιοτητα εκτυπωσης, το μελανι των inkjet λιγο πολυ ποτιζει στο χαρτι και εχεις tearing.

Για πλακετες προσωπικα σχεδον παντα εκτυπωνω σε διαφανειες για inkjet, εχεις πολυ καλυτερο αποτελεσμα και δεν ειναι τοσο ακριβες, καπου 0,5€ το Α4 αν θυμαμαι καλα.

----------


## CITRO

Δηλαδη αν παω π.χ στο πλαισιο θα βρώ τέτοιες διαφάνειες.Και κάνουβ διοθλεία υποθέτω...

----------


## burgmanAN650

> Δηλαδη να μετατρέπει τα geber  απο το σχεδιαστικο μου kicad σε pdf?Αυτο λεσ?



.Ναι.
Δεν το ξέρω το πρόγραμμά σου καθώς εγώ σχεδιάζω με άλλα προγράμματα CAD. Αλλά και εκεί έχω έναν εικονικό εκτυπωτή (PDF driver) και σώζω το αρχείο μου σε arxeio.pdf  μορφή. Και δεν με σκοτίζουν πλέον πάχη γραμμών, ανάλυση κλπ. Το πάω στα μεγάλα φωτοτυπάδικα και το τυπώνω πλέον σε ότι υλικό θέλω. Μέχρι και σε λαμαρίνα τύπωσα για μια μακέτα οικοδομής.

Για παράδειγμα δές εδώ....

http://avaxhome.ws/software/pdf_creator_plus_v4_0.html

ΥΓ. Το avaxhome.ws είναι θεός

----------


## tasosmos

> Δηλαδη αν παω π.χ στο πλαισιο θα βρώ τέτοιες διαφάνειες.Και κάνουβ διοθλεία υποθέτω...



Εχουν και στο Πλαισιο αλλα αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι πακετο 50 φυλλων, επίσης ειναι 3Μ, δλδ αρκετα ακριβες.

Πηγαινε καλυτερα σε ενα τοπικο βιβλιοπωλειο και ζητα του διαφανειες για εκτυπωση σε inkjet, σου δινουν με το κομματι και φτηνοτερα.

----------


## Panoss

> Και δεν με σκοτίζουν πλέον πάχη γραμμών, ανάλυση κλπ. Το πάω στα μεγάλα φωτοτυπάδικα και το τυπώνω πλέον σε ότι υλικό θέλω. Μέχρι και σε λαμαρίνα τύπωσα για μια μακέτα οικοδομής.



Μπορείς να τυπώσεις και σε πλακέτα στην πλευρά του χαλκού; Σε τι φωτοτυπάδικο;

----------


## burgmanAN650

Εκεί που κάνουν φωτεινές (και άλλες) επιγραφές. Είναι ένα όρθιο plotter που του βάζεις σε απόσταση 2-3 εκ. την επιφάνεια προς τύπωμα. Είναι τεράστιο. Δεν νομίζω πως θα σου κάνει σε πλακέτα. Η πιό δόκιμη λύση είναι αυτή του PDF. Απλά αντί να τυπώνεις σε χαρτί τυπώνεις σε αρχείο.

----------

